# Chi with open skulls



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Just how careful do we need to be with my Amberleah and her open skull? she plays so hard and runs under stuff she keeps bumping her head. I get so nerves. I like to put little helmet on her.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i think their alot sturdier than we think my buster as bumbed his head twice when alot younger hes 9 months now i held him for the longest makeing sure he was fine and thank goodness he was


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you, I just want her to be healthy and not get hurt. I looked up helmets for dogs they have little biker hats might help. $35.00 ouch!! But if it would protect her little head.


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

I think she'll be fine. Although I would love to see your girl in a little helmet - cute!!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

She would be very cute I might have to order one. In Pink, they have pink, and blue


----------

